

Joke GitHub DICSS project goes nuts - cremno
http://uk.businessinsider.com/joke-github-dicss-project-goes-nuts-2015-3

======
username223
> At some point today, there was a meeting in the offices of Github to discuss
> what to do about me and my joke.

Pathetic. Chris Eppstein, a core contributor to a competing project, gets faux
"offended" by a cheap penis joke, and a company laughing all the way to the
bank with its overpriced code hosting needs to have a meeting?

------
ripdog
This is the best repo on Github.

